
Training a Neural Network in Your Browser Using WebAssembly and Rust (Demo) - kibwen
https://juggernaut.rs/demo/
======
kibwen
Thought this was a fun little demonstration of using Rust with WASM, though
days are early yet. Prior discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/7b4f0w/training_a_neu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/7b4f0w/training_a_neural_network_using_webassembly_and/)

